# Tuesday Night Report



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Went out at dark last night with my buddy Donnie Shear and grinded 4 flatties out over about 4 hours. The Southeast wind was pretty strong and the fishing was pretty slow in general. Killed all 4 fish within 20 minutes of each other and it was well after dark when these fish hit the beach. I counted 12 boats on Ft. Pickens at dark....looked like a circus over there. A reliable friend of mine was on Pickens at dark and killed 1 15" Flounder and left after 2 hrs of fighting the crowd. 

Hopefully this next cold front that comes through will get the air temp down and stay down.....feels like summer out there! 

~ Buzz

Little Donnie with two of our Flounder......


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah last time I was out there it was a big game of cut throat. But you can still get a nice mess of fish if you wait it out. Nice pics:clap


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish man good job


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a meal to me.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Take an evening nap and go out after 12am.


----------

